# Venus Optics Laowa STF 105mm f/2 (T3.2) Reportage



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi, everyone, Venus Optics approached me about reviewing their new Laowa Smooth Trans Focus 105mm f/2 (T3.2). I agreed, and I've had a copy in hand since last week. It is definitely a unique lens that can produce beautiful results, but it is also a somewhat challenging lens to use and one I would say is best suited for those already confident in using manual focus lenses...or for videographers.

I've got an image gallery going here if you want to take a look: http://bit.ly/1XYKumd

Here's a shot from it of the Zeiss Milvus 1.4/50mm that I'm about to release my review of.


----------

